# COT vs. Bud Bird



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

What have you, that have tried them both, noticed between them? Is there a big change to the chassis to get the COT to work and turn in as well as the Bud-Bird does?

I am getting ready to hit the 1/18th track for the winter and was thinking of gettting some of the COT's to run.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe slightly less rear grip,but we are on carpet with 10th scale cars putting down additional tire traction.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

So it has the same front grip, for turn in. Just not as much foward bite coming off, right?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

maybe not so much on entry


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok, that is kind of what I would think just looking at them.

Have to get a couple and give them a whirl.


----------

